# Need some prayers



## mburitica181 (Jul 22, 2015)

Hey everyone. As you know we recently rescued our 2 year old shepherd Ellie. Well we have hit some bumps in the road and it isn't looking too good. Ellie ran into something on Sunday and really hurt her neck bad. We took her to the emergency clinic on Sunday because she was having labored breathing. They said there was nothing out of place or broken or disconnected and that she should just take the prescribed medicine and be limited to the cage with potty breaks. Yesterday she seemed okay minus eating which is normal with a dog in pain. She had very few liquids but seemed to be better. This morning not so much. She wouldn't eat or drink water and would barely move besides to go outside to the bathroom. That is when we noticed that her neck was extremely swollen and that you could feel what I think is her lymph nodes. Well off to the emergency vet my husband went. From there they said that she does have a bit of a fever and that she is definitely swollen but there is nothing they could do because she could use an MRI and they don't do that there. He said he wanted to keep her overnight to monitor her and her pain and to do some blood work so there she stayed overnight. The MRI alone is more than what I make a month and the vet bills are racking up.. but none of that matters to me. I am so lost sitting here at work thinking that there might be a real problem not just some bruised muscle and that my girl is in pain and that this might take a turn for the worse if it hasn't already. I am hoping and praying that she pulls through because man its only been three weeks but she's grown on me she's part of the pack and she is a great dog.


----------



## voodoolamb (Jun 21, 2015)

Hugs for you and Ellie! Keep us posted.


----------



## NormanF (Apr 14, 2013)

Our hearts are with you.

If its treatable, we pray for your Ellie to pull through.

But you never know - if it isn't, you're going to have make some tough decisions for her welfare, which is paramount.

She is a great dog and in the meantime, our best wishes for her recovery!


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

Keep us posted. I hope they can figure her out and get her back to her normal self soon. 

Did they give you a set of options on the direction of her care?


----------



## llombardo (Dec 11, 2011)

May I ask what she ran into on Sumday?


----------



## maxtmill (Dec 28, 2010)

Prayers for your sweet dog!


----------



## mburitica181 (Jul 22, 2015)

llombardo said:


> May I ask what she ran into on Sumday?


We are not quite sure, I let the dogs out to greet my husband because the puppy does the happy piddle and he came inside to change and then went to bring them in and that's what the problem started. The vet said he thinks she collided with the puppy and "jammed" her neck. 



selzer said:


> Keep us posted. I hope they can figure her out and get her back to her normal self soon.
> 
> Did they give you a set of options on the direction of her care?


The did not give us many, they just said she needs a specialist and that they wanted to monitor her.



NormanF said:


> Our hearts are with you.
> 
> She is a great dog and in the meantime, our best wishes for her recovery!


Thank you very much


----------



## Magwart (Jul 8, 2012)

If the xray is clear, I wonder if a vet chiropractor could help her?


----------



## mburitica181 (Jul 22, 2015)

Magwart said:


> If the xray is clear, I wonder if a vet chiropractor could help her?


The swelling of her neck is ginormous, the x-ray just ruled out anything broken. She is in a ton of pain not eating or drinking so I don't know if a vet chiropractor could help if it isn't anything broken.


----------



## mburitica181 (Jul 22, 2015)

The first three pictures are her today.. the one with the ears up is last month.


----------



## llombardo (Dec 11, 2011)

What pain meds is she on? My oldest dog ran into my female GSD, she was kinda stiff and in some pain, I had her on pain meds for three days before I noticed improvement, but I don't know if she was swollen. She has lots of fur and I never thought to check that.


----------



## mburitica181 (Jul 22, 2015)

llombardo said:


> What pain meds is she on? My oldest dog ran into my female GSD, she was kinda stiff and in some pain, I had her on pain meds for three days before I noticed improvement, but I don't know if she was swollen. She has lots of fur and I never thought to check that.


She is on tramadol


----------



## mburitica181 (Jul 22, 2015)

Not the same angle, but some comparison for you guys of her neck.


----------



## mburitica181 (Jul 22, 2015)

she is also on Carprofen 100 mg for anti inflammatory but she can't take it without food and she hasn't been eating.


----------



## viking (May 2, 2014)

Yikes! Is she capable of swallowing even water? That looks really swollen!


----------



## mburitica181 (Jul 22, 2015)

viking said:


> Yikes! Is she capable of swallowing even water? That looks really swollen!


she was eating yesterday but with some pain, I winded up throwing her food in the blender and then adding water to make it a paste.. yesterday she was drinking water. Today not so much.


----------



## viking (May 2, 2014)

I don't know. It seems like something is really not right with that much swelling. How's her breathing? Maybe its just a major blunt force trauma to all the soft tissues in the neck but its SO swollen! Are her gums normal color?


----------



## mburitica181 (Jul 22, 2015)

viking said:


> I don't know. It seems like something is really not right with that much swelling. How's her breathing? Maybe its just a major blunt force trauma to all the soft tissues in the neck but its SO swollen! Are her gums normal color?


Sunday her breathing was labored and that's what made us take her in for the most part. The vet said it is just because she probably hit her windpipe. Her gums are naturally darker pigmented so from what I've heard (and talk to the vet) they were normal. Here as some pictures. Hopefully you are able to view them.


----------



## viking (May 2, 2014)

I understand the dark pigment. I'm wondering if she has any internal bleeding, that's why I asked about the color of her gums. I know you mentioned the labored breathing which caused you to go to the vet's in the first place . . . but is it still the same or worse? 

But look, I'm just a pet owner - not a medical person. Has a vet had eyes on how large the swelling in her neck has gotten?


----------



## mburitica181 (Jul 22, 2015)

viking said:


> I know you mentioned the labored breathing which caused you to go to the vet's in the first place . . . but is it still the same or worse?
> 
> But look, I'm just a pet owner - not a medical person. Has a vet had eyes on how large the swelling in her neck has gotten?


I asked about the bleeding the first time, he said it was unlikely. Her breathing was better between yesterday and today. She is currently at the emergency clinic now so they can monitor her.


----------



## viking (May 2, 2014)

Okay, I got confused thinking that she was already back home again. I mean you're there at the hospital, so they've got a handle on it. I will say a prayer for her speedy and full recovery.


----------



## Jenny720 (Nov 21, 2014)

Im no vet but this is swelling looks severe and if affecting her breathing is very serious she looks so uncomfortable. I never seen anything like that. Poor girl I hope you get some answers. A second opinion may be helpful. She is in our thoughts


----------



## Jenny720 (Nov 21, 2014)

I as well did not realize she was being treated. Keep us updated on her condition.


----------



## ashhur (Jan 19, 2016)

I've had my dog Nala who had the same symptoms and we found out limpfomia cancer was what she had. We'd had her for years and I was in tears. We decided to get a pup for her to train but when we arrived home with the new puppy Mara she was dead on the porch. The white GSD is Nala and the sable is Mara. She is young so hopefully it is not the case. I will defiantly keep u in my prayers. ~God bless


----------



## NormanF (Apr 14, 2013)

Since she is 2 years old, I'd give a guarded prognosis for her recovery.

If she had been 6-7 years old, I have a feeling she wouldn't have made it.

Her youth should be an advantage. All that can be said now, is wait and see.


----------



## GatorBytes (Jul 16, 2012)

There is a homeopathic tincture or pellets called Traumeel. Now the company that makes this is not distributing in the U.S. or Canada anymore (politics to do with big pharma), unless that has changed. Try your local health food/natural supply store. They should be able to guide you to another product.

At the health food store where I am they have a replacement product by a sizable homeopathic manufacturer called "Taumacare" Identical packaging, so there is some form of availability.

This combo form of homeopathic address's various inflammation, such as bruising, breaks, tears etc.

It is non toxic, can be used with medications, can be dosed every 15 mins the first few hrs., then 4-5 x per day until you see improvement, then add to her water. The pellets will dissolve in water.

Bring this in to the clinic and do yourself as I highly doubt they will.

I cannot pull up a link from traumeel (Heel), however here is a distributing site that explains the product 
Heel ***ITEM DISCONTINUED*** TRAUMEEL LIQUID - 30ML - National Nutrition


Seems I cannot access anything Homeocan (makers of traumacare). That is the power of Big Pharma. Google will not go any link
I try.
You can try Arnica Montana, Rhus Tox, Mercuris,


----------



## Momto2GSDs (Mar 22, 2012)

GatorBytes said:


> There is a homeopathic tincture or pellets called Traumeel. Now the company that makes this is not distributing in the U.S. or Canada anymore (politics to do with big pharma), unless that has changed. Try your local health food/natural supply store. They should be able to guide you to another product.
> 
> At the health food store where I am they have a replacement product by a sizable homeopathic manufacturer called "Taumacare" Identical packaging, so there is some form of availability.
> 
> ...


This is the one I've gone with since the original disappeared! 
It has the Arnica including 12 other homeopathics.

*Info:* Pain relief for back pain, muscle pain, and joint pain - T-Relief - Traumeel
*Purchase on Amazon:* Amazon.com: T-Relief Pain Relief Oral Drops, 50 ml (Packaging May Vary): Health & Personal Care

*

mburitica- *Prayers for you and your girl! 

Moms


----------



## middleofnowhere (Dec 20, 2000)

Regarding Chiro & accupuncture --- they help with things that do not involve broken bones. Accupuncture if not chiro might be a big help. The A/C vet will want to look at the xrays. 

I pulled one through that arrived in my backyard with a punctured trachea and jugular vein. As the vet in my town didn't have the equipment to save him if he needed more, I drove him 100 miles to a clinic in Utah. May your girl turn around for you.


----------



## mburitica181 (Jul 22, 2015)

Okay we have an update!!! Sunday she must have been doing her crazy wild thing because they found a hole (probably from a stick) in her throat. They said that they couldn't see it in the X-ray Sunday because it was so fresh. They said that there is debris is in her throat and it is causing an infection which is also causing an infection on the 3rd vertebrae. lt his caused her neck to be swollen and it also caused a build up in fluid and of course all this pain. Vet said it is good they caught this now because it could be a whole lot worse for the dog if had gone undetected. I am at a specialist right now discussing the options.


----------



## mburitica181 (Jul 22, 2015)

Thank you so much everyone, I bet you all know how my mind was wondering last night.

When I leave here I will definitely be looking into the supplement or medicine you both posted.


----------



## Jenny720 (Nov 21, 2014)

mburitica181 said:


> Okay we have an update!!! Sunday she must have been doing her crazy wild thing because they found a hole (probably from a stick) in her throat. They said that they couldn't see it in the X-ray Sunday because it was so fresh. They said that there is debris is in her throat and it is causing an infection which is also causing an infection on the 3rd vertebrae. lt his caused her neck to be swollen and it also caused a build up in fluid and of course all this pain. Vet said it is good they caught this now because it could be a whole lot worse for the dog if had gone undetected. I am at a specialist right now discussing the options.




Oh wow! This wild. Im so happy you found your answer in time. Im glad she is going to feel better soon. They do not complain but when they do you know something is not right.


----------



## llombardo (Dec 11, 2011)

mburitica181 said:


> Okay we have an update!!! Sunday she must have been doing her crazy wild thing because they found a hole (probably from a stick) in her throat. They said that they couldn't see it in the X-ray Sunday because it was so fresh. They said that there is debris is in her throat and it is causing an infection which is also causing an infection on the 3rd vertebrae. lt his caused her neck to be swollen and it also caused a build up in fluid and of course all this pain. Vet said it is good they caught this now because it could be a whole lot worse for the dog if had gone undetected. I am at a specialist right now discussing the options.


Wow, what they can get into trouble with? It sounds like now that they know what it is it can be taken care of. I'm glad they caught it and I'm glad you brought her back in.


----------



## mburitica181 (Jul 22, 2015)

Alright everyone! Before leaving the clinic today I saw her and she lit up when I walked in... Tried to get up and the tail was wagging but I could still see she was in pain. I'm sure she's enjoying the "good stuff" 

But are you ready for this? After her surgery the doctor called me wth the problem.. THEY PULLED OUT A FIVE INCH (YES INCH) PIECE OF STICK!!!! 

My poor girl!! It had pierced her soft pallete and the back of her throat. They caught it before any "real" threat was arising. I am so grateful and thank each and every one of you. I will be sure to tell Ms. Eleanor what a great support system she has behind her. We might be picking her up tonight so I will keep you all posted. Thank you for all the prayers!


----------



## Jenny720 (Nov 21, 2014)

YikesIm so happy she is on her way to recovery I almost could of felt her pain. This is some story.


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

Poor dog!!! But really, this sounds so much better than anything else it might have been! Now all she has to do is heal, and get rid of any infection. Awesome! You must take pictures of her when she is back to normal. Big Cheers!


----------



## wyoung2153 (Feb 28, 2010)

OMGoodess!!!!! I can't even imagine! This whole situation just brought me back to real life and the dangers of sticks unsupervised.. something I really need to watch Titan with.. 

I am so so happy that they caught this and she is going to be just fine. I am sending lots of prayers and good wishes you both her and you guys! I can't even imagine how scary that was!


----------



## NormanF (Apr 14, 2013)

mburitica181 said:


> Alright everyone! Before leaving the clinic today I saw her and she lit up when I walked in... Tried to get up and the tail was wagging but I could still see she was in pain. I'm sure she's enjoying the "good stuff"
> 
> But are you ready for this? After her surgery the doctor called me wth the problem.. THEY PULLED OUT A FIVE INCH (YES INCH) PIECE OF STICK!!!!
> 
> My poor girl!! It had pierced her soft pallete and the back of her throat. They caught it before any "real" threat was arising. I am so grateful and thank each and every one of you. I will be sure to tell Ms. Eleanor what a great support system she has behind her. We might be picking her up tonight so I will keep you all posted. Thank you for all the prayers!



OMG.... DID SHE SWALLOW IT?  You'd be amazed at the things dogs swallow. Note to self - keep dangerous objects out of your pooch's reach! :shocked:

That said, thank God Ellie's on the mend!


----------



## llombardo (Dec 11, 2011)

Wow. I'm pretty sure my youngest stabbed himself with wires from the crate trying to break out. His wound is several inches deep and not a drop of blood. I just happened to notice it while petting him and it was scabbing over. 

I'm glad that she is okay--no more sticks for her!!


----------



## kelbonc (Aug 25, 2014)

Poor Ella!! So glad to read that the stick has been removed and she is on the road to recovery. Sending healing thoughts, prayers and hugs!


----------



## GatorBytes (Jul 16, 2012)

Oh how awful for the poor girl 5 inches, wow. How did xrays miss this? Surely an object that long would show something, unless they only imaged her neck at the spine, not the whole area.

So happy for both of you!

The homeopathic will help with healing when you have a chance to look into.

Also look into slippery elm to coat her throat so she has less discomfort eating and drinking. Pureed for a bit?


----------



## wolfstraum (May 2, 2003)

Glad it was not some spinal damage - sticks can be really dangerous!!!!! so many dogs have jammed them into the roof of their mouth and done alot of damage.....so glad you found out 

Hope she gets better soon!


Lee


----------



## maxtmill (Dec 28, 2010)

Oh my goodness! That sounds SOooooo painful! Thank goodness she is on the mend! Poor baby!


----------



## Magwart (Jul 8, 2012)

Amazing. Kudos to you for going to the emergency vet, following up with a specialist, and getting to the bottom of it. This is a lucky dog to have such a dedicated owner. Good job!


----------



## arycrest (Feb 28, 2006)

Magwart said:


> Amazing. Kudos to you for going to the emergency vet, following up with a specialist, and getting to the bottom of it. This is a lucky dog to have such a dedicated owner. Good job!


I couldn't say it any better than this!!! You did an awesome job!!!


----------



## mburitica181 (Jul 22, 2015)

Thank you everyone!!! The stick lodge into her soft pallet and back of the throat. I have a few words to say to the manager of the emergency vet. For one the specialist said on the first xray she could definitely see something was wrong because of gas in the esaphageous and the fact that it was raised and not I the right position. The first vet said there was nothing wrong with the X-rays and that it was a mere sprain, and prescribed her an anti biotic.. Which is questionable if it was a sprain. The second one was amazing! He kept her overnight and had more X-rays done and even looked into her throw where surprise! He found the hole! It seems to me that the first vet did not really think it was much and swept it under the rug which in the end could have (thankfully it didn't) cost my dog her life. God forbid she had gone into shock or became septic! The specialist/surgeon was A M A Z I N G. From start to finish, she even called after (herself not the staff) to tell us how everything went and gave us an update. Her staff called this morning as a follow up. To me it seemed that this could have been much worse if we had not taken her again to the vet. Thank you all so much for your support! Ellie definitely could feel the love from here! She is home and resting, you can already see the difference! Te swelling has gone down some as well! She is in a wet food diet for a week and she is on soft food for a week after that. No exercise or chewing (uh oh!) for a month! That might be hard but manageable! I am also looking on Amazon and different sites to compare and order!


----------



## mburitica181 (Jul 22, 2015)

No collar so we got her a harness! That is the stick. It's about as thick as my middle finger. About 4 inches long


----------



## Jenny720 (Nov 21, 2014)

I'm so glad she is feeling better because of your actions she is on her way to recovery! A get well party is in order!!!


----------



## llombardo (Dec 11, 2011)

So she probably picked up the stick and then ran into something causing it to lodge in there?


----------



## truckola (Nov 3, 2013)

Pepper and the wife were playing sticks in the back yard, Pepper went running with one and jammed it in the ground, it went under her tongue, wife caught her pulled it out, off to vet we went, had to sedate Pepper to find the hole. Vet said lucky it missed all the blood vessels as she could have bled to death. No more sticks!!!!


----------



## mburitica181 (Jul 22, 2015)

So she is looking much better. The stick is about 4 inches and as round as my middle finger! Is her harness on wrong because the lady said it was and moved it so it is completely on her waist now through her back legs and around her chest... But it doesn't look right like that? Is it wrong in the picture I showed?


----------



## Jenny720 (Nov 21, 2014)

Harness looks right to me. I can't believe the size of that stick. Sending her many hugs and kisses:heart::feet::feet::heart:


----------



## Remo (Sep 8, 2004)

I would be requesting a complete refund from the first veterinary establishment that you took her to. They should be ashamed.


----------



## llombardo (Dec 11, 2011)

Remo said:


> I would be requesting a complete refund from the first veterinary establishment that you took her to. They should be ashamed.


I'm thinking I would stop whatever form of payment I made and make a complaint to the Better Business Bureau.


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

wow, so glad you found the cause. My male woke up in pain yesterday morning, ruled out so many things,and I was feeling for punctures as my dogs run in wooded areas. I still don't know what caused his issues, but tramadol, and arnica are in his healing plan...scary when a trauma happpens and we didn't see it to know where the pain is coming from. My male has a huge neck scruff naturally, like the one in your photo, so going over the coat carefully is key.


----------



## Springbrz (Aug 13, 2013)

Just read this whole thread and so happy to hear Ellie is doing well and on the mend. What a scary thing. Prayers for Ellie's continued healing.


----------



## mburitica181 (Jul 22, 2015)

Alright everyone quick update. Ellie's swelling is going down and she definitely is getting better, slowly but surely. She has started eating more food, not all of it but more. She is a little reluctant with liquids because I think they go inf the whole that couldn't be sewn shut. When she drinks she gags up some spit I believe because it's a little mucusy. But I was really excited when I woke up this morning to give her the medicine and she was in her normal spot sleeping in the couch. That was a huge sign to me that she's feeling better. She still lure treats to her cage a lot but I'm happy she is starting to feel better, I could only imagine the pain. Neck swelling down a little more today and she had her medicine (hidden in Frank's) without a problem. I also boiled some chicken and cut it up so small because she deserved a little treat. Also the chicken broth helped get her to drink some water. I've given her water in brief turns for about 2-3 seconds and found that this helps her not gag usually. I have also ordered arcina!


----------



## mburitica181 (Jul 22, 2015)

Back in her spot.. Still weak but this is lovely progress!


----------



## middleofnowhere (Dec 20, 2000)

The harness looks right in the photo you posted. 
I'm glad you got her straightened out. (She is, too!) Thanks for being persistent about that. 
I'd guess what happened is that when the rambunctious youngster slammed her, that was when the stick got jammed in her throat. Lucky dog to have you there!


----------



## Jenny720 (Nov 21, 2014)

They make pitiful patients dont they! That photo makes my heart grow weak. Im so happy she is improving!


----------



## NormanF (Apr 14, 2013)

mburitica181 said:


> Back in her spot.. Still weak but this is lovely progress!


They're like kids and sometimes they don't know better. I'm happy for your Ellie, this is wonderful news, indeed!


----------



## mburitica181 (Jul 22, 2015)

It has been almost a week since the stick was removed and Elie is doing so well. She has about 5 days left of her medicine and another week until her follow up. Her swelling is gone completely. She is dying to run around the yard but unfortunately for the best she can not for at least another week or two. But she does get extra cuddles and kisses!


----------



## Magwart (Jul 8, 2012)

Thanks so much for sharing the wonderful update! I'm glad she's doing better.


----------



## Shade (Feb 20, 2012)

So glad she's on the mend


----------



## Daisy&Lucky's Mom (Apr 24, 2011)

So glad Ellie is recovering.


----------



## Jenny720 (Nov 21, 2014)

I have to say this story helped me act quick. I have not thrown a stick after hearing this story until a few months ago we were at the park for a trail walk and came across a field. I didn't not hAve a ball. I foolishly and regretfully decided to grab a stick and on the fifth throw max jumped up grabbed the stick let out a huge Yelp and blood came rushing out of his mouth then it was gone no more blood. I checked his roof of mouth, gums and tongue for scrapes I didn't see any. He was whimpering in pain then settled down but looked like he was in incredible discomfort. I thought of your story right away. I looked at the stick and saw pieces of tissue on it. I was an absolute mess and not making max feel any better. I took him right to the vet and told them what happened. They sedated him and did a endoscopy. The stick punctured a whole in his tonsil and pieces of the stick were embedded. The vet cleaned it all out and said if I did not bring him in right away it would of got infected and swelled blocking his airway. He healed and did great. He was very well behaved through this whole ordeal. I'm glad your girl is doing well and again thank you for sharing your story as it helped me figure out quickly what may have happened to Max. No more sticks.
The vet took a photo to show me- and Gave me the pieces of embedded stick that could of killed him if I did not bring him in right away.


----------



## Nigel (Jul 10, 2012)

Ouch!!! I've used sticks with all my dogs and without incident, but since seeing the original post I've ordered more balls and keep several in both vehicles. Hopefully Max heals up quickly!


----------



## carmspack (Feb 2, 2011)

always keep Arnica Montana on hand !!!


----------



## Jenny720 (Nov 21, 2014)

Nigel said:


> Ouch!!! I've used sticks with all my dogs and without incident, but since seeing the original post I've ordered more balls and keep several in both vehicles. Hopefully Max heals up quickly!


Thank you. Yes he is all better. It was a few months ago. I saw another mouth injury on the forum and brought back memories. After hearing this post to I stopped all stick throwing relayed the story to many as warning against sticks- accept this one time which seemingly was a bad idea- I thought I never had a problem one time will be okay I was careful to. I just think it was the way he went for the stick and angle. So if anyone might have that urge as no ball or toys around think of this story to.


----------



## Jenny720 (Nov 21, 2014)

carmspack said:


> always keep Arnica Montana on hand !!!


Sure what is it never heard of it.


----------



## Jenny720 (Nov 21, 2014)

Thanks! looks like great stuff to have around.


----------



## mburitica181 (Jul 22, 2015)

Jenny720 said:


> I have to say this story helped me act quick. I have not thrown a stick after hearing this story until a few months ago we were at the park for a trail walk and came across a field. I didn't not hAve a ball. I foolishly and regretfully decided to grab a stick and on the fifth throw max jumped up grabbed the stick let out a huge Yelp and blood came rushing out of his mouth then it was gone no more blood. I checked his roof of mouth, gums and tongue for scrapes I didn't see any. He was whimpering in pain then settled down but looked like he was in incredible discomfort. I thought of your story right away. I looked at the stick and saw pieces of tissue on it. I was an absolute mess and not making max feel any better. I took him right to the vet and told them what happened. They sedated him and did a endoscopy. The stick punctured a whole in his tonsil and pieces of the stick were embedded. The vet cleaned it all out and said if I did not bring him in right away it would of got infected and swelled blocking his airway. He healed and did great. He was very well behaved through this whole ordeal. I'm glad your girl is doing well and again thank you for sharing your story as it helped me figure out quickly what may have happened to Max. No more sticks.
> The vet took a photo to show me- and Gave me the pieces of embedded stick that could of killed him if I did not bring him in right away.


So sorry I didnt see this earlier! I am so sorry to hear about Max! But I am happy that our story and thread helped you! It is crazy because before this happened I had heard sticks are a no go, but figure "eh why not its never happened to me." Until it did! I now warn everyone about what sticks can actually do! They all look at me as if am crazy, but I know what happened to my Ellie, so we outlawed sticks! I am so happy Max is okay! Arnica Montana is a homeopathic (spelling?) medicine that can help with healing and pain! It works wonders


----------



## Jenny720 (Nov 21, 2014)

I know an old thread but I just saw this I’m going to try arnica for my arthritis I’m 45 and and crazy arthritis my legs with this rain coming I just read it is good or arthritis to thanks!


----------

